# Transfer Storage and Transportation



## Head Referee (Jul 9, 2009)

just wondering, for those of you that print on site at events, how you store and transport your transfers.

I have about 1000 images of varying sizes that i need to keep organized and separated... can't find anything that i think would work to store and carry them to and from events... 

thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

what about storage containers. I know that would work for what your doing.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

We use storage containers we got at office depot


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I recommend x ray envelopes that can be purchased from a medical supply company.


----------

